# Surreal women



## HareBrain (Sep 9, 2010)

This evening I went to see an exhibition of work by Surrealists Leonora Carrington and Remedios Varo, mostly painted when they were living in Mexico City in the 40's - 60's. I'd never been much interested in Surrealism before, but the art of these two women blew my mind, several times over, for its skill and technique as well as its use of magical and fantastical elements.

Anyone who's into fantasy or magic should look up their work, and if you can get to the Pallant House Gallery in Chichester by Sunday 12th, so much the better.


----------



## J-WO (Sep 10, 2010)

Cheers, I'll have a read about them on Wikipedia tomorrow at work. During my lunch hour, of course... (In case my boss stumbles on this!).


----------

